# HTC Evo 3D Garantie weg?!



## Abufaso (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Community,
Ich habe vor 10 Tagen mein Handy eingeschickt, ein 10 Monate altes HTC Evo 3D. Problem war Staub unter dem Display und das Aufladen hat auch nicht mehr richtig geklappt.
So, dann schau ich gerade eben online auf der Website nach wie weit die Reparatur ist, und da steht folgendes:


> Status:
> Keine Gewährleistung - Details finden Sie im Auftragsstatus                                     Service Center wartet auf die Rückmeldung des Kostenvoranschlags
> Kostenvoranschlag ist erstellt


Vor ein paar Tagen, stand da noch, dass die Reparatur andauert und Garantie vorhanden ist. 

Was kann ich da tun? Ich hab mit dem Gerät definitiv nichts unerlaubtes gemacht! Weder gerootet noch sonstwas


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Fehler, ruf doch mal beim Support an


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Oktober 2012)

Abwarten was kommt und dann fragen warum du keine Garantie hast.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Oktober 2012)

Anrufen bei HTC oder Arvato?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Oktober 2012)

Da wo du den Status abfragen kannst.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

Auf wessen Website steht, dass du keine Garantie mehr hast?


----------



## Abufaso (16. Oktober 2012)

Bei der Reparaturfirma, also Arvato.

Da ist auch ein Bild dabei, das sagt mir aber gar nichts..


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

Dann würde ich es zuerst bei denen versuchen 
Kannst du das Bild mal hier hochladen?


----------



## Abufaso (16. Oktober 2012)

Ja hier ist das Bild:


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (16. Oktober 2012)

Der Pfeil soll wohl auf die Stelle deuten, an der du erkennen sollst, warum deine Garantie angeblich verflogen ist...
MMn sieht das aber nach etwas Durchgeschmortem aus 
Aber so wirklich schlau werd ich aus dem Bild auch nicht


----------



## Timsu (16. Oktober 2012)

Ist auf dem Bild vielleicht ein Wassersensor zu erkennen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Oktober 2012)

Glaub das soll einen Wasserschaden darstellen.


----------



## Sight (16. Oktober 2012)

Ne kein Wassersensor. Sieht allem Anschein danach aus, als hättest du mit nem falschem Kabel/Ladegerät das Handy mal geladen oder ein Tropfen ist in den Klinkenanschluss gelangt, was einen Kurzschluss zur Folge hatte. Die Platine ist an manchen Stellen angeschmoren.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich sehe auf Youtube gerade in den Videos wo es aufgeschraubt wird, dass da bei den anderen ein rosa (?) Stück Papier draubklebt. Auf den beiden Kontakten auf die der Pfeil zeigt.
Siehe hier ab 1:40 : 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8u5Wa3Odak


----------



## Citynomad (16. Oktober 2012)

Jupp... der Rosa Punkt, der da sein soll, ist ein Feuchtigkeitsindikator. Wenn der etwas anzeigt, hast du schon verloren. Dann ist die Garantie dahin.


----------



## Abufaso (16. Oktober 2012)

Der ist laut Bild überhaupt nicht da, das kann aber gar nicht sein.
Evtl wurde das Bild vertauscht..soll auch schon vorgekommen sein.

Ich mein der Papierschnipsel kann sich ja nicht in Luft auflösen.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2012)

Also die Dame am Telefon meinte, dass da Feuchtigkeit im  Gerät sei und das von der Garantie nicht gedeckt werde. Aus dem Grund  würde da jetzt auch nichts repariert.
Ich kann mich an keine Feuchtigkeit erinnern.

Man schickt mir jetzt angeblich nochmal ein komplettes Bild auf dem man auch die Seriennummer sieht..mal schauen


----------



## Lightfire (17. Oktober 2012)

Also für mich seiht es wie ein Technik Defekt aus. 
Das mit dem Feuchtigkeitindikator halte ich persönlich für einen riesen Beschiss, habe inzwischen schon von einigen gehört die Hoch und Heilig garantieren das dass Gerät nie mit Wasser in berührung gekommen ist jedenfalls im Gerät, von aussen lässt sich das nicht vermeiden, doch wenn die Geräte dann eingeschickt worden, soll es auf einmal ein Feuchtigkeitsschaden sein. Alles was die brauchen ist ein wenig Wasser und siehe da das ist ja ein Wasserschaden, also *Garantie weg* also relativ einfach sich um unangenehme Kosten zu drücken. Leider darf man das Gerät ja nicht vorher selbst öffnen um vielleicht ein Foto zu machen oder sie das Gerät vor meinen Augen öffnen, da ist es natürlich einfach immer Einzuschicken da hat man als Kunde nichts in der Hand.


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2012)

Und was kann ich jetzt tun?


----------



## Lightfire (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja das problem ist das du nicht nachweisen kannst das bei dir kein Wasserschaden entstanden sein kann, und das ist nachdem es eingeschickt wurde alles andere als leicht. Vielleicht mal googlen ob da noch mehr leute von erzählen dann hätte man vielleicht etwas in der Hand, aber so kann man den garnichts  Wirklich etwas machen kann man selbst nicht wenn sie es nicht vor einem Öffnen.


----------



## Lightfire (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist interessant  da steht so einiges drin, da kann man sich gut die machenschaften der Händler bzw. Reperatureinrichtungen vorstellen.

O2 can do - wie das Verbraucherrecht ausgetrickst wird.

Also schon so eine Masche sich um die Kosten zu drücken


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2012)

Lightfire schrieb:


> O2 can do - wie das Verbraucherrecht ausgetrickst wird.
> 
> Also schon so eine Masche sich um die Kosten zu drücken



Oha.. :/
Was kann ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## Abufaso (17. Oktober 2012)

Was ich auch interessant finde ich, dass das "Beweisfoto" mit genau meinem Handymodell gemacht wurde..  Probieren die da Kundenhandys aus oder wie?

Edit: Sry für doppelpost


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde mal einen Beweis verlangen, dass es sich bei dem Handy auf dem Foto um dein Handy handelt (IMEI sollte sichtbar sein, damit du dir sicher sein kannst), ansonsten kommt mir die Masche spanisch vor, nachdem ich die Erfahrungen über CS gelesen habe.


----------



## Abufaso (18. Oktober 2012)

Das Beweisfoto hab ich schon verlangt, mal schauen was kommt..
Was ist Cs?


----------



## Klarostorix (18. Oktober 2012)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Das Beweisfoto hab ich schon verlangt, mal schauen was kommt..
> Was ist Cs?


 Vergiss CS, da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht


----------



## Soldat0815 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde wenn das Bild kommt trotzdem daran zweifeln da sie den Feutigkeitsindikator weg gemacht haben der an der stelle ist.


----------



## Abufaso (18. Oktober 2012)

Das wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch.. Normalerweise sollte der ja auf den zwei Kontakten drauf sein


----------



## Abufaso (22. Oktober 2012)

Also ich bekam heute eine Email von Arvato. Im Anhang waren 3 Bilder, auf denen die Platine mit dem Wasserschaden und die Zwischenwand, auf der meine IMEI etc. stand, zu sehen ist. 
Für mich sieht das zeimlich beweistüchtig aus..

Vielleicht schau ich nochmal im MM vorbei, erkläre denen meine Situation, eventuell geht da was auf Kulanz.


----------



## Iceananas (24. Oktober 2012)

Bist du dir sicher, dass da kein Wasser reingekommen ist? Falls ja, wäre das ja ziemlicher beschiss...


----------



## Abufaso (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich meine nicht, aber es gab bestimmt auch Augenblicke in denen ich das Handy nicht bei mir hatte..bzw es kann ja auch Schweiss o.Ä. sein.


----------



## benefull (24. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie sehr komisch, mein Bruder musste sein ungefähr ein Jahr altes Samsung Galaxy SII auch zurückgeben (gekauft bei Radiomarkt), von dort aus ging es zu einem Handyshop (sollte von Samsung aus dorthin geschickt werden) und es kam dann genau dasselbe Phänomen, Garantiereperatur wurde wegen einem Wasserschaden abgelehnt . Das Handy wurde sorgsam (und damit meine ich wirklich sorgsam, nicht wie ich ) behandelt. Sein Handy zeigte durchgehend an, dass der Akku voll sei, obwohl das Handy eigentlich leer war. (Neuer Akku half da nicht) Noch dazu hielt das Handy nur noch ca. 2 Stunden, bis es leer war! Laut dem Handyfachmann sei in den Mini-Usb Port Wasser reingekommen, der etwas beschädigt haben soll, allerdings kann es auch etwas anderes gewesen sein, habe das Ganze nur sporadisch mitbekommen. Aufjedenfall ist er gerade auf dem Weg nach Radiomarkt und holt sein für 79€ repariertes Handy von Radiomarkt ab . Durch die Garantieablehnung hätte er sonst sowieso Geld bezahlen müssen, was ihm (soweit ich weiß) nun erspart blieb.


----------

